# Is this a Indian



## Billythekid (Oct 14, 2021)

I know someone who found this bike is it a Indian?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 14, 2021)

The 11-spokes chain ring sprocket looks like a Westfield built Indian product.
Some of the rest also looks Westfield (likely) but pictures are not that clear.








						Is this a Indian? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Is this a Indian I know the sprocket looks like an Indian what is the frame tho?




					thecabe.com
				



And not all Westfields are Indians.


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 14, 2021)

The sprocket is what makes me think it is but there’s a whole lot more to a bike then a sprocket lol


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 26, 2021)

Special delivery missing the rear rack?

does anyone have any pics of a special delivery?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 26, 2021)

The thread is 1 of 2. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/is-this-a-indian.198411/



Freqman1 said:


> Better pics of the frame, serial number, as well as the head tube may clear this up. From what I see frame looks Westfield but an Indian Motobike would have truss rods. Also I believe an Indian from this period would have the aluminum pedals. V/r Shawn



The serial number should tell the date.
The recently posted old picture shows a taller frame (5” head tube) motorbike, but may have explained 20” & 22” options on another page.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 26, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Special delivery missing the rear rack?
> 
> does anyone have any pics of a special delivery?
> 
> View attachment 1502488



Not to hijack your thread but it's interesting that the description of the rims says they have a chromium finish. I wonder if this is the time that chrome started replacing nickel. Someone here must know the answer.


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 27, 2021)

I’ll post more pics and the serial number when I get it should be on its way soon


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 3, 2021)

Well I got it and It’s a Indian cleaned it up a little yesterday and I’m glad I was able to get the red paint (well what’s left of it ) to come back. I’ll need to get a head badge . I think I have a rear stand that will work . I’m just really excited to have it it’s one I never thought I would get and now I have it. I also have to find or make a set of truss rods and figure something with the fork mounts for the rods looks like they were cut off ? I’m just gonna take my time with it and enjoy it.
The pics are as it arrived (after I assembled it) and after a little cleaning.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2021)

I'd be interested to see the serial number. Any sign of a down tube or fork decals? V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Nov 4, 2021)

congrats, great find


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks and no sign of decals it’s my understanding if it did have a down tube decal it would definitely not be the Fully equipped light version I’ll get more pics as far as serial number where would it be under the bottom bracket ? I didn’t see it but I’ll look again later today.

here’s pics I sent through pm to another caber in reference to me thinking the truss rods are missing


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 4, 2021)

It’s crusty and that’s dew on the bike I left it outside trying to get some moisture back in the seat leather I’ve also used saddle soap so far any other recommended Techniques it was hard as a rock when I got it flex is a little bit now but still has a long way to go


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 4, 2021)

I figured you guys might like to hear this little story if you ever get a single tube tire and decide to put 15-20 pounds of air in it just to see if it’ll hold it make sure you don’t park it in the sun on a hot Florida day I had it right by my front door… I swear I heard a gunshot by the front door ran out there didn’t see anything. look on the ring doorbell still don’t see nothing. later I go back to mess with the bike and realize what that gun shot was front tire now has a hole. O well I was just gonna use these for display anyway now it just don’t look as good it makes for a little story atleast.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 4, 2021)

The thread below shows one example of a Westfield truss fork arrangement — one piece *hairpin*-top version. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/indian-1922-truss-fork.196322/

I believe that there are other threads showing a couple of different versions.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Thanks and no sign of decals it’s my understanding if it did have a down tube decal it would definitely not be the Fully equipped light version I’ll get more pics as far as serial number where would it be under the bottom bracket ? I didn’t see it but I’ll look again later today.
> 
> here’s pics I sent through pm to another caber in reference to me thinking the truss rods are missing
> 
> ...



I think its the opposite--no down tube decal = equipped version because the decal is on the tank. Serial should be on bottom bracket. Truss rods are MIA and shown below is the decals I would expect to see on the forks and frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 4, 2021)

We are saying the same thing just different way to say it I haven’t seen any decals


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 4, 2021)

Can you see enough to give a year? Where do I need to scrape the rest of the paint?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Can you see enough to give a year? Where do I need to scrape the rest of the paint?
> 
> View attachment 1507292



The very first character which is a letter tells the year. Kinda looks like "L" which would be 1933. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 4, 2021)

Westfield did introduce a frame change about ~1931(?), which used a smaller diameter truss tube and a trumpet(?) joint at the seat tube mast; (versus the wrap around band, as seen in your pictures/post-8).
But it does look like an “L” stamp.


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 4, 2021)

I scraped it 

looks like D


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2021)

1926


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 4, 2021)

Ok awesome thanks


----------

